# BIG Game pics (sorry no bat,hog,or coons)



## Just Mow (Dec 11, 2007)




----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 11, 2007)

Dood... why didn't you post this in "The Great Outdoors" forum?

Gary


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 11, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Dood... why didn't you post this in "The Great Outdoors" forum?
> 
> Gary



I don't know.

As soon as I can get the picture I will put up one of my son's 22" spread 8 pointer he took two weekends ago. One sweet buck.


----------



## SAWITALL (Dec 11, 2007)

Some nice deer


----------



## GASoline71 (Dec 11, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I don't know.



Okay... well don't let it happen again.   

LMAO...

Gary


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 11, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... well don't let it happen again.
> 
> LMAO...
> 
> Gary



ZGotcha


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice Bucks!



Is the one in the last pic responding to the feeder going off?




.


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 11, 2007)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Nice Bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep


----------



## Tree Sling'r (Dec 11, 2007)

*Food for da kitties*

Hijack here, them bucks could be cat food.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Awesome Mow!!!!!!*



Just Mow said:


> I don't know.
> 
> As soon as I can get the picture I will put up one of my son's 22" spread 8 pointer he took two weekends ago. One sweet buck.




Really nice!!!!!!


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 12, 2007)

Sorry to be all ignerrent and stuff but how does that work? Is it legal back there to bait them with a feeder for hunting? Do you just stake out the feeder and wait? I'm really not trying to start anything I've just seen these systems in Cabella's and wondered how they were used.


----------



## oneadam12 (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice deer. Just let me know when you need visitors during deer season, I'll be there!


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 12, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> Nice deer. Just let me know when you need visitors during deer season, I'll be there!



And to think, you are actually not that far away.....


----------



## RiverRat2 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> And to think, you are actually not that far away.....



Well I been needing to make a road trip!!!!!!!!


----------



## joesawer (Dec 17, 2007)

It is amazing what a good deer program can do. I can remember when Texas was known for small bucks and southern OK had no bucks. Times have sure changed for the better in the quality of deer in a lot of places.


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a picture of my son's buck from a few weeks ago. I will post a better picture later, I took this one from a polaroid.


----------



## ropensaddle (Dec 22, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Here is a picture of my son's buck from a few weeks ago. I will post a better picture later, I took this one from a polaroid.



Nice bow or gun is that wild river ranch?


----------



## Just Mow (Dec 22, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> Nice bow or gun is that wild river ranch?



Gun(243)
A friend of his from football took him and three others on a hunt at their ranch. He is also getting a shoulder mount donated by the ranch. Nice group of people.


----------

